
San Francisco’s Bay Bridge becomes a glowing network of Ethernet-enabled LEDs - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/03/san-franciscos-bay-bridge-becomes-a-glowing-network-of-ethernet-enabled-leds/
======
Jeremy1026
I foresee this being distracting to drivers, and therefore potentially quite
dangerous. I guess it depends on if all the LEDs are facing perfectly away
from the center of the bridge so that the viewable angle of the lights doesn't
overlap the travel lanes.

